# Count Me Twice



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here are some videos of me and my horse Maddie (Count Me Twice). I would love some feed back on my videos! More to come!! Please watch in HD:lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH39ifc4XOY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5KROJh9DlE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuxWrwBiVno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvKlfWrRvs

Here are some I made with my friend Jill who rides the grey.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdGw15Eppo4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW7cG6fg4mk


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

allboutjess said:


> Here are some videos of me and my horse Maddie (Count Me Twice). I would love some feed back on my videos! More to come!! Please watch in HD:lol:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH39ifc4XOY
> 
> ...




Lol I must say first off, I love the cab! angel with a shot gun is an amazing song

Two- you horse is beautiful, and seems to have a very lovely disposition. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks! My mare is actually quite moody and rude!! Lol 

I was wondering if you could help me figure out how to embed the links in the page too


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DkSTK14vFk


----------



## DraftOn (Dec 4, 2013)

allboutjess said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DkSTK14vFk


well when you go to make a post there is the little globe with a paperclip? I think that's how you do it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5KROJh9DlE

Okay lets see if this fixed it!


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Heres a new one!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTGj4xpvTt0


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's two new ones

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtkzKJ7eV1g


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPt-Y2CZ5hA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPt-Y2CZ5hA


----------



## windysmontessa (Jan 4, 2014)

I like her. She seems willing and her jumping is effortless. Horse and rider seem to really know each other and have a good connection. Does she get moody when you push her? She seems a bit like my mare--personality wise.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks! She actually gets mad when I hold her back if it was up to her she would flying through the courses!!


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's a new one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwHPZg_93Co


----------

